# My New Fuzzy Hairless



## maisymouse (Feb 10, 2011)

4 does and a buck


----------



## gothling (Jan 6, 2011)

third picture down is lovely


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Ooooh, super- I am soo jealous! :mrgreen:


----------

